
Learning to Decode Unstructured Indian Addresses - yarapavan
https://medium.com/@kabirrustogi/learning-to-decode-unstructured-indian-addresses-c80ffcda2e84
======
yarapavan
The latest version of AddFix (v3) is able to correctly determine the
locality/sublocality of >90% shipments that flow through Delhivery’s network
and predict geocodes for these addresses with a median precision of 200m.
These results are guaranteed to improve with time, without any additional
developmental effort. This has enabled us to discard traditional pin-code
sorting of shipments in favour of a more granular locality-based sorting
system.

